# What's your instinctual stacking and gut fix?



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

There's probably no significant correlation, but hey, let's do that.

I'm 8w7-fixed and Sx/So.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, 8w7 sp. I caught myself realizing that I'm also very sp 8-ish when I'm caught in an 8 mood.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

8w7 so/sx

First three posters, lol. Nope, no correlation.


----------



## Krelian91 (May 2, 2012)

1w9 and sx/so (I'm also considering 8w9, though right now I'm leaning more on the 1w9 side)


----------



## 2eng (Mar 5, 2012)

1w9 sx/so


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

1w9 sp/so


----------



## Tetsonot (Nov 22, 2012)

8w7 sx/so


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm another 8w7 sx/so.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

1w2 sp/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

aconite said:


> There's probably no significant correlation, but hey, let's do that.
> I'm 8w7-fixed and Sx/So.


Sp/Sx and a strong 1w9 fix


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

1w9 SP/SO


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

9w8 SP/SO (strong 8-wing)


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

My gut fix is 1w9, and my instinctual stacking Sp/So.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

8 fixed sx/sp


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

8w9 / 1w2
sp/sx


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

1w2 sp/sx


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

hey, 9 fixers, vote! so far only @madhatter didn't let me down


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

1w9, no clear instincts. Maybe sp/sx or sx/sth.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

aconite said:


> hey, 9 fixers, vote! so far only @_madhatter_ didn't let me down




9w1 sx/so


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

Another 9w1. Sx/sp.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

9w1, sp/sx


----------

